
The new FCC.gov - sinak
https://www.fcc.gov/
======
epimetheus
First thing I noticed, another Gov site using Drupal (7) - currently working
with a Federal Entity that uses Drupal for it's websites, funny how it seems
to be used more than, say WordPress or Umbraco (Which would make more sense).
On our end, it's because we are currently Army (but not much longer with the
conversion to DHA) and the Army has a CON (Certification of Networthiness)
which doesn't have much on it, though Drupal is on there.

~~~
degenerate
The winning contractor most likely proposed drupal, by showcasing a large
number of government websites they built using... drupal. It's an endless
cycle of past performance coming out on top, regardless of how creative or
customized another bidder might have been. Not that drupal is bad portal
software, but contracting officers that don't know any better will just pick
the (cheapest) company with the longest track record of success.

------
anc84
Warning, this loads a full whopping 3 Megabytes. Main culprit are some PNG
files that should be optimised or tiled.

~~~
chrismbarr
Yeah really. Just look at these:

91k @ 369px × 4275px
[https://www.fcc.gov/sites/all/themes/fcc/images/icons-2x-s4a...](https://www.fcc.gov/sites/all/themes/fcc/images/icons-2x-s4a93a70c85.png)

461k @ 2129px × 1571px [https://www.fcc.gov/sites/all/themes/fcc/images/bg-
pattern-h...](https://www.fcc.gov/sites/all/themes/fcc/images/bg-pattern-
header.png)

493k @ 2128px × 1593px [https://www.fcc.gov/sites/all/themes/fcc/images/bg-
pattern-g...](https://www.fcc.gov/sites/all/themes/fcc/images/bg-pattern-
gray.png)

585k @ 2128px × 3740px [https://www.fcc.gov/sites/all/themes/fcc/images/icons-
sa0dc2...](https://www.fcc.gov/sites/all/themes/fcc/images/icons-
sa0dc29a632.png)

------
fredleblanc
Man, the layout bails out of side-by-side columns at 1056px wide, and the on-
screen-nav only makes it down to 990px.

Good use of Open Sans, though.

------
LastZactionHero
Looks like the filing system is unchanged from when John Oliver hugged it to
death.

